# Packaging Bags



## CUEK Enterprises (Apr 11, 2009)

im wanting to send my t-shirts to cusotmers in plastic zip-loc type clear bags (roughly 9x11, give or take a few inches), with a custom graphic on it. does anyone know where i can find such a thing? 

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

try www.flexpack.com

www.plasticbagsource.com

there are many companies out there... google

custom tshirt bag...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can see issues using a zip lock bag. Mainly accidental opening during shipping. Boxes, Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Cardboard Boxes - ULINE has a poly bag that is clear on the front, white on the back. Perfect for decorating.


----------



## CUEK Enterprises (Apr 11, 2009)

well the bag its more of a accessory. the ziploc bag would be inside of a package/shipping box. i just want to "seal" my stuff in the bag to give it that "high-end" look.


----------

